# Female Rio Branco?



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Just wanted to be sure wether the picture is the female.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Only way to be sure is if it lays eggs or if you see it call. Are you trying to rely on the presence or absence of throat slits?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats the way most people here try to identify the sex of a Pumilio.


----------

